# Enchidna?



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echidna
It looks like a weird cousin to the hedgehog.  
It lays egg


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Woah they do look kinda like hedgies...but I think they resemble porcupines more . They aren't in the same family as hedgies though, hedgehogs belong to Ericinae (Yes I know I probably spelled that wrong) and the Echidnas belong to something-that-starts-with-a-T-that-I-can't-pronounce-much-less-spell (long name, huh? :lol: )


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Their closest relative is actually the platypus. They're interesting because they're the only mammals that lay eggs and secrete milk through the skin instead of through the nipple.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We watched The Legend guardians of ga'hoole - it was pretty good & had an enchidna in it. He was basically like the wise monkey in Lion King.
I love that there are still so many interesting animals out there that we aren't familiar with. What an amazing world we live on.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

PJM said:


> We watched The Legend guardians of ga'hoole - it was pretty good & had an enchidna in it. He was basically like the wise monkey in Lion King.
> I love that there are still so many interesting animals out there that we aren't familiar with. What an amazing world we live on.


I loved that movie! Mostly for the owls, hehe.
And I completely agree...I think that was I've always loved watching shows on Animal Planet like Jeff Corwin Experience, Corwin's Quest, Crocodile Hunter, etc. They always showed such new, interesting animals and it was so much fun to see all the different things we have on this planet and what they can do and how they're adapted for their life. I miss those shows...  I hardly watch Animal Planet anymore. Stupid reality shows.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

LilysMommy(sp?) : You should watch Nat Geo Wild. They have a lot of those kinda shows on there. Where they kinda just follow lions and such. Much like the old animal planet. I have cable. Idk if you have it but if you do def look for it. :3


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Just don't wake the echnida up; it'll kill penguins: http://www.antimodal.com/flash/critters04.html


----------

